# new dmx light techie



## benintights (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi, I've been doing lighting for a theatre for several years now, but have just recently dived in, specifically in the realm of concert/dj lighting. We just had a concert/retreat where we used two dmx coemar moving heads...great stuff, great stuff. 

Currently our volunteer staff believes it to be time for our theatre to purchase a new board. I work with an older 32 ch. NSI DMX-512 board, and we rented light jockey software this weekend to run some dmx/intelligent lights. Any suggestions? 

I'd love to hear more from anyone that could teach me more about multiplex and dmx. Also I'm not sure how MIDI works, though I've run up against it before, and I'd like to learn more about that, too. 

Thanks,  
-benintights


----------



## digitaltec (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to controlbooth.com! It's great to have you on board. We will surly chat about lighting.  I deal with Theater, Concerts, Corporate Events, DJ's, etc. Lighting wise I work with conventionals but prefer to deal with automated lighting rigs and know Light Jockey pretty well. Don't really ever use it much though. Mainly because I tend to stay away from Martin consoles. I would be glad to answer any questions you may have about DMX, Light jockey, etc. BTW, dont use MIDI unless you are controling your lights via a keyboard  . Well, im sure others will be along to say Hi. See you around the boards!


----------



## wemeck (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to Controlbooth!! Looks like you have some good questions for the lighting forums. I hope you enjoy your stay and I'll be seeing around the forums.


----------



## DMXtools (Mar 5, 2004)

benintights said:


> I'd love to hear more from anyone that could teach me more about multiplex and dmx. Also I'm not sure how MIDI works, though I've run up against it before, and I'd like to learn more about that, too.



Hi Ben,
If you're really interested in the technical aspects of DMX and multiplex, I've got tutorials on them on my website. I designed and manufacture gadgets that translate between the two, so I had to learn them pretty well. I figured it would be good to share what I learned - but tried to write so you don't need an engineering degree to understand me. Click here to learn more than you really wanted to know about DMX-512, or here to find out about multiplex systems.

I haven't done much with MIDI... yet. I'll be getting into it more later this year, for another new product. When I do, I'll try to do a similar article.

And, by the way, welcome!

John


----------

